# Good, Hardy Starter Plants for 3g Tank?



## BlueSplendid (Apr 12, 2014)

In a couple weeks after I move, I plan on cycling my tank for the first time (I'll keep my betta in my backup 1.5g so it's fishless). After some research on cycling this seems like a good time to get into starting a planted tank as well (please correct me if I'm wrong). I discovered the Eco Complete Planted Substrate and this seems an excellent choice. My question is, what are some slow-growing plants great for a 3g tank? Currently it has LED lights but I'd be very open to switching that out for something else to allow for more light (the tank will be receiving practically no natural light where it'll be). Also, I'd imagine most plants would stop growing after they exited the water or hit the tank lid?


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Moss is always good. I have some Christmas moss that has definitely grown a bit, but not by much. Moss balls are pretty hardy and easy, but they won't do much for your ecosystem. Amazon sword doesn't grow too too fast, but you might have to trim some of the longer fronds down. You will have to occasionally trim everything you have because they will keep growing.

Holding a cycle in a 3 gallon is going to be difficult. Without a filter, it will be nearly impossible. But plants will love the higher levels of ammonia during the cycle.


----------



## BlueSplendid (Apr 12, 2014)

freeflow246 said:


> Moss is always good. I have some Christmas moss that has definitely grown a bit, but not by much. Moss balls are pretty hardy and easy, but they won't do much for your ecosystem. Amazon sword doesn't grow too too fast, but you might have to trim some of the longer fronds down. You will have to occasionally trim everything you have because they will keep growing.
> 
> Holding a cycle in a 3 gallon is going to be difficult. Without a filter, it will be nearly impossible. But plants will love the higher levels of ammonia during the cycle.


I actually have a marimo moss ball right now, and you're right on all that. Amazon sword was one I had looked at, as well. I hadn't thought of moss such as Christmas however, that'd be very nice.

I do have a filter, it's a Tetra Whisper filter, the medium size. Is it just the smaller size of the tank that would make a cycle difficult?


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Yes. Replacing too much water can make your biofilter start to cycle again, and in a 3 gal, the amount of water you would still have to change could disrupt your biofilter.


----------



## Ehmdee (Jun 29, 2013)

I'd like to add that if you wanted a mature system in a tank that size, there is another option.

The Natural Planted Tank (NPT) aka Walstad method is fairly easy to set up (in small tanks) and after about three months, nearly maintenance-free. This method requires some medium/fast growing plants but is extremely effective.

I had a 1.8 gallon hex set up in this fashion that had a thriving RCS colony, and after that initial maturing period I only did a water change once every 2-4 months. The floating plants (Salvinia minima) in this setup were the most vigorous as far as nutrient uptake.

Here's a link to OldFishLady's How to:NPT


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

I would also like to add that you can speed up the process greatly by putting in seeded media. Something with good bacteria already on it. There are places you can buy seeded sponges online.


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

My plants were in even before the cycle started in my 10 gallon 

I find Hygros and Anubias to be the easiest to care for. Java fern is pretty low-maintenance as well  And if you have more light, then a banana plant will thrive as well.


----------



## BlueSplendid (Apr 12, 2014)

Thank you all for the plants and cycling advice! Even if it sounds daunting I know a planted/cycled tank would be wonderful, and once I can upgrade to a 10g (after I start living in one place longer than 6 months) I'll have tons of seeded material to really jumpstart a good biocycle in that.

The Natural Planted Tank looks great and I think I'll certainly go for that. It seems less daunting because of all the work the plants do, and I don't have to wait a month or two before adding my betta (who would be stuck in her old 1.5g tank again!)


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Be cautious when adding your betta though. Although the plants suck up ammonia, I still had dangerous levels of nitrite suddenly appearing when cycling my 5.5 gal with plants. I mean it could be that I didn't have enough planta to totally silent cycle. Just test it often to be careful.


----------



## BlueSplendid (Apr 12, 2014)

freeflow246 said:


> Be cautious when adding your betta though. Although the plants suck up ammonia, I still had dangerous levels of nitrite suddenly appearing when cycling my 5.5 gal with plants. I mean it could be that I didn't have enough planta to totally silent cycle. Just test it often to be careful.


Exactly why I was gonna finally invest in a good test kit! Thank you for the warning.


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

I just wanted to make a comment on water changes and the nitrogen cycle -

No matter the size of the tank, you can totally drain it, rinse out the gravel, refill and hook your filter back up - as long as your filter media stays wet - you still have your cycle. It's a myth that doing 100% water changes dissrupts your cycle. Nowhere near enough nitrifying bacteria live in the gravel, water and on decor to withold even a small cycle. Your filter is where it's at.


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for correcting me lol that makes sense.


----------

